# Help with some Blue Breaker mods :)



## Travis (Aug 14, 2021)

Hi everyone!

I wanna mod the blue breaker circuit to get Closer to the Snouse Blackbox, with the presence control, maybe the Booster and one switch for Hi or normal gain.

Can anyone said the circuit diff between both?

Thanks guys


----------



## Username123 (Aug 15, 2021)

Young Snouse? If you get the the reference then you get it. If you don't then I'm not mad, just disappointed


----------



## Travis (Aug 15, 2021)

I wanna build this https://snouse-electric-company.myshopify.com/products/blackbox-overdrive-2


----------



## Travis (Aug 15, 2021)

Some pics


----------



## Travis (Aug 15, 2021)

Last Photo is new one


----------



## Elijah-Baley (Aug 15, 2021)

I think I searched the schematic of this pedal, but I don't remember I never found it.


----------



## Travis (Aug 15, 2021)

Maybe I can try to add to Blue breaker PCB one presence knob and a Booster.


----------



## music6000 (Aug 15, 2021)

Travis said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I wanna mod the blue breaker circuit to get Closer to the Snouse Blackbox, with the presence control, maybe the Booster and one switch for Hi or normal gain.
> 
> ...


*This is a Blues Breaker with all the Bells & Whistles!*​







						Parthenon Overdrive - PedalPCB.com
					

Compare to Wampler Pantheon




					www.pedalpcb.com


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Aug 29, 2021)

Check out the Crunch Captain Deluxe.


----------



## spi (Aug 30, 2021)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Check out the Crunch Captain Deluxe.


I think that's Guvnor-based.

update:  it occurred to me you probably meant to see it for the tone-stack.   Carry on.


----------



## thesmokingman (Aug 30, 2021)

Travis said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I wanna mod the blue breaker circuit to get Closer to the Snouse Blackbox, with the presence control, maybe the Booster and one switch for Hi or normal gain.
> 
> ...


the presence control comes from the internal trimmer of the king of tone so no mystery there,
the booster can be done one of two ways, like the morning glory does with the jfet at the end of the circuit (subtle) or a whole other boost circuit tacked onto the thing ... that's the way I'd go, something simple like a SHO
gain selection isn't a toggle on the king of tone but the series resistor to the gain pot IS the difference between a red channel (100K) or not (10K) ... and that is the basis of the gain switch in the pantheon


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Aug 30, 2021)

I didn't do the research on which came first, but Suhr Riot, Marshall BB & Guv'nor, MI Audio Crunch Box, Wampler Pantheon and several other pedals all use the same gain stage setup, many with identical component values.  Ther Analogman KoT is based on this circuit, but has some clever tone-shaping built-in.  Of course JHS makes pedals derived from this circuit and claims them as their own original design.


----------



## thesmokingman (Aug 30, 2021)

honestly, the v1 blues breaker in all its subtle glory doesn't need all these bells and whistles as there's other designs that do those things just as well if not better ... if I had more time earlier, I would have said as much as it isn't like you're only going to build ONE overdrive pedal ever so you don't have to pack everything possible into it.


----------



## spi (Aug 30, 2021)

The bluesbreaker uses soft-clipping and guvnor uses hard-clipping.   KoT, Pantheon, Morning Glory are based on BB's circuit, and Crunchbox, Angry Charlie and Riot are based off guvnor.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Aug 30, 2021)

Agreed, but take out the diodes and the basic gain stages are identical.  That was my point, whether I conveyed it well is another matter 🤪.


----------

